# Crocodile Skink acting weird



## CFO Charles (Dec 19, 2013)

First off my name is Cory, I made this account so I could ask for all the help I could get. I'm more-or-less a beginner Reptile owner. I picked up a Crocodile Skink around March when my interest in reptiles was peaked, I was really interested in croc skinks mostly due to appearance. A buddy of mine showed me them and a local pet store had some in stock and said they were "fairly" easy to keep. Well I took her home with a handful of info only to find out that there's basically nothing known about them... So I'm hoping somebody can help me from firsthand experience.

I usually feed her 4 crickets lightly dusted in calcium each night. Her daytime temperature is around High 70s-85F, and night lately has been around 70F-75F. Her night Humidity is nice and moist at 70%-80%. Humidity during the day lately starts off in the 70% range (wake up) and usually I find it around 55%-60% when I'm off work and I give it a quick spray. Lately with the colder months and me using a stronger bulb, the humidity has been harder to keep in. Her substrate is EcoEarth and I have a few pieces of cork and some live plants. 

Long story short as I said before she's the first Lizard I've kept. Around yesterday night I was working late and wasn't able too feed her and do her normal nightly cleaning routine until around midnight (a couple hours later than normal). I noticed she was already asleep which seemed fairly odd for some reason but I figured since I had been late maybe it had interfered with her usual routine/cycle. I awoke today to find her still alseep, which seemed odd again to me as she's usually out or at least alert in the morning (I get up around 6-7am, when they're most active). I moved her hide to see if she was alright and she looked up, saw me and shyed her head towards the ground a little. I was worried during work and had my sis check on her, she said she had moved into her other hide and was sticking her head out checking the area. She was in the same hide when I got home and scampered into her log when I moved the hut. 

Now that it's night again she's acting lethargic again, she's basically been in her log since I got off, normally she peers an eye out towards the exposed side of the tank (I have the other three sides wrapped in forest print), but all she's been doing is facing the back of the tank. She seems very less alert/concerned of her surroundings than normal. Now it's about 4:30am as I'm writing this and she hasn't seem to have moved since midnight. She didn't seem to pay her crickets much attention either. But other than that she's by no means underweight and doesn't appear to have any discolouration, and I haven't noticed any sores or lacerations, although I may do another check in the morning. 

I don't know maybe I'm jumping the gun. At first I thought this may be the early signs of a health problem or parasites, then tried to assure myself it was just her sleeping at odd times of the day, then after a bit of asking/researching I was beginning to think maybe it was some type of brumation, then I read species that live near the equator were known not to brumate *inhales into paper bag* However, her night temperature is a bit lower than normal as I can't seem to find a correct wattage moonlight (pet shop has a delivery for me arriving tomorrow, however) as well as it being mid-December, me being in Canada and my region getting pelted with multiple snowstorms the past week, I was wondering if brumation could be a possibility, even though she's a tropical species.

EDIT: Another thing I've been wondering about is their sleep cycles. I rarely see mine asleep and I have no idea of how long/often the rest for, so normally when I do see her asleep it comes as a surprise to me. If anybody knows the info would be much appreciated.


----------



## GoodbyeCourage (Aug 14, 2013)

Sorry I don't own crocodile skinks so can't help you, however here's a highly recommended care website Health & Care and if I were you I'd re-post this in the lizard section here Lizards - Reptile Forums
Hope someone more knowledgable on the subject comes alongside to help but for now I hope this helps


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Welcome 

Does she have a basking spot? I know that some people across the pond say that they don't require one but I disagree. My 2 use their basking spots, although not frequently it's definitely used.
What about UV? Again, not always deemed necessary but I would highly recommend one. 
These guys are not meant to be nocturnal. They are crepuscular so are most active dawn/dusk (but will still have spurts of activity throughout the day). 
The low night temperatures may be playing a part in her behaviour (and would help to explain lack of appetite), get that night light or a ceramic and see if that makes a difference, then go from there. All reptiles have the ability to brumate/estivate so I wouldn't panic too much at the moment.


----------



## lukeors (May 5, 2011)

Welcome Cory

Would have to agree with vgorst on UV and the daytime cycles, also about the possibility of the lower night temps changing her behaviour. Our crocs have never basked when offered though.

The few things I can think of could be:

1. Like vgorst said see if the night time temps are the reason

2. Diet variation? Our crocs have sometimes lost complete interest in crickets randomly so we swapped them to mealworms and now they are fine. Probs better off as we had a nasty batch of crickets that left some nasty bites.

3. Egg related? How old is she and how much does she weigh? If shes at the right age and weight wouldn't rule out anything to do with an egg? Regardless of if shes been with a male or not

Hope this helps ^_^ hopefully she be back to her normal self soon


Luke


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

I was going to welcome the OP - but they haven't been back on the forum since they posted. 

Cory - if you do come back then I hope your skink is ok


----------

